# No "built-in" sunroof wind deflector???



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Guys:

I have a Spec-V and it has the factory sunroof. What I just discovered is that it does NOT have the built-in pop-up wind deflector mechanism that is typically found in any car that has a factory installed sunroof. My Maxima has one, my Lexus has one; don't understand why the Sentra does not. I don't want to have to get one of the roof mounted deflectors but if yours is the same, you can appreciate the turbulence that is experienced with it open. I took the roof mounted deflector off my maxima 'cause I didn't like the look too much and the improvement in visibility is great. And because it has the built-in deflector, I have no problem with wind noise.

Let me know if you guys have the mechanism as part of your sunroof. It seems like a manufacturing mistake to me.

Scott


----------



## david (May 24, 2002)

Have you tried going to the dealer and comparing it to one of their other cars? If the other cars have what you are looking for, point it out to the dealer and I'm sure they will replace it if the car is still under warranty which I suspect.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

This is a issue. I have two friends who bought there SE-R's not even 1 month apart. One had it, the other didn't. I guess the dealers/nissan are sating that after a certain date that it is not a standard option. I personally think it's BS. Ride the dealer's but untill they put on in for you!

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&threadid=26823

Check this link for the issue!


----------

